# Building first Computer



## Scythez0r (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey, I'm wanting to build my first computer, but being a newbie at this, it's hard. So, if anyone wants to give me tips etc. I'd be very grateful.

So far I have this, though I don't know if they are all fully compatible.

*Case:*  LIAN LI PC-61 USB Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail = $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112025

*PSU:*  ENERMAX Liberty ELT500AWT ATX12V 500W Power Supply 90V~265V (Auto Adjusted) UL, cUL, TUV, CB - Retail = $110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194003

*Mobo:*  MSI P6N SLI-FI LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail = $120
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130082

*Processor:*  Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe 2.4GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - Retail = $232
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115003

*Harddrive:*  Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM = $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148140

*Video Card:*  EVGA 512-P2-N635-AR GeForce 7950GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 KO Video Card - Retail = $230
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130061

*Memory:*  G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail = $105
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231098

Pioneer Black 18X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 10X DVD+R DL 18X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 40X CD-R 32X CD-RW 40X CD-ROM 2MB Cache E-IDE/ ATAPI DVD Burner - OEM = $32
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129007

SONY Black 1.44MB 3.5" Internal Floppy Drive Model MPF920 Black - OEM = $8
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16821103116

All that equals up to about $1000. But I'm thinking I might have to go down a bit cheaper, because I have to get a Monitor, and the OS. And possibly a Sound card later on. This will be good for gaming.

What do you guys think? Thanks.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks decent to me, if your just gaming (and you know how to overclock) id suggest getting an E6300 instead of the 6600...you'll get fairly decent performance and save some cash.

For OS what are you thinking of getting? Vista Home Premium? You can get the Student/Academic OEM Version if your in school, save a bit of money there too.

also, i think you forgot a CPU Cooler, make sure you get a decent aftermarket cooler


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 29, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Looks decent to me, if your just gaming (and you know how to overclock) id suggest getting an E6300 instead of the 6600...you'll get fairly decent performance and save some cash.
> 
> For OS what are you thinking of getting? Vista Home Premium? You can get the Student/Academic OEM Version if your in school, save a bit of money there too.
> 
> also, i think you forgot a CPU Cooler, make sure you get a decent aftermarket cooler



Um... stock intel cooling is fine, In fact i might switch back to stock.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 29, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Um... stock intel cooling is fine, In fact i might switch back to stock.



Sorry, ive got a thing against intel stock cooling ever since Prescott...
That fan scarred my life  it was so frigging loud and whiney.


As if you would go back to stock though...youve seen how shit the intel stock is compared to the top few aftermarkets.
BTW - its better that he decides what cooling solution he wants before he buys, rather than paying extra for the intel fan and then wanting to get a better cooler.


----------



## Scythez0r (Apr 29, 2007)

I actually wasn't planning on OCing on my first try building, possibly later though.

As for the OS, I will probably get XP Professional.


----------



## Scythez0r (Apr 29, 2007)

With the video card, is there other card that could offer possibly better performance, for a similar price, as I really want this to last me. (Have a athlon xp 2800, and radeon 9200 now so it's a big step up   ).

It's also harder to get these parts here in New Zealand, and they cost more  .

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Scythez0r (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay I've had a good look at what I can get here:

What I got...

*Mobo:* ASUS P5N-E SLI LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX = $219
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131142

*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe 2.4GHz = $338
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115003

*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce 7950GT 512MB PCI-E = $388
http://www.hothardware.com/Articles/Gigabyte_GeForce_7950_GT/Default.aspx

*RAM:* http://pconlineshop.co.nz/pcshop/product_info.php?cPath=77_78&products_id=24587&RBTid=4e483dc238ae43941c24403837cd6e90 x2 = $160

*HDD:* Seagate 320GB SATA 7200RPM 16MB = $122
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148140

*Case & PSU* Raidmax Ninja ATX Mid Tower Case, 520W PSU +12V1=20A,+12V2=17A, Either SILVER or BLACK (haven't chosen) = $194
http://www.ascent.co.nz/ProductSpecification.aspx?ItemID=342669
or
http://www.ascent.co.nz/ProductSpecification.aspx?ItemID=342668

Sony 18X AWG170AB2 DVDRW Black Drive = $70
http://pconlineshop.co.nz/pcshop/product_info.php?cPath=85_91&products_id=25921&RBTid=4e483dc238ae43941c24403837cd6e90

Sony MPF920 3.5 Floppy Drive Beige/Silver/Black = $15
http://www.nzoczone.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=1897


Comes to about $1,620 NZD. What you guys think?


----------



## DOM (Apr 30, 2007)

can you get a 8800GTS ? cuz that would last longer and is way better then that 7950 and what about a E6320 or E6420


----------



## OrbitzXT (Apr 30, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Looks decent to me, if your just gaming (and you know how to overclock) id suggest getting an E6300 instead of the 6600...you'll get fairly decent performance and save some cash.



A few months ago I'd agree with that, but now the price difference between the 6300 and 6600 is only about $60. If he plans to overclock, the 6600 is better, if he doesn't, he gets more performance out of the 6600 at stock vs. the 6300. I guess I'm biased, I have the 6300 and plan on buying the 6600 in my next build in about a month.


----------



## DOM (Apr 30, 2007)

OrbitzXT said:


> A few months ago I'd agree with that, but now the price difference between the 6300 and 6600 is only about $60. If he plans to overclock, the 6600 is better, if he doesn't, he gets more performance out of the 6600 at stock vs. the 6300. I guess I'm biased, I have the 6300 and plan on buying the 6600 in my next build in about a month.



you know theres the 6320 and 6420 out already at newegg ? there the same as the 6600 with the 4mb L2 but just with there same Multiplier 6320 at 7 and 6420 at 8


----------



## OrbitzXT (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah I know, but if hes going to overclock the higher multiplier is nice, and if he isn't then its still nice to have a higher clock speed for only $60. I don't know, $60 to some people might be a deal breaker and to go the cheaper route, but personally I'd rather spend a little extra to have more options if I decide I want to overclock. Its up to the buyer. I own a 6300 but only because I bought it when the price differences were more dramatic.


----------



## Scythez0r (Apr 30, 2007)

I actually don't mind paying a little more. But getting the 8800GTS is a bit too much, here it's like $200 or so more then the 7950GT   .

EDIT: Actually, how much better is a 8800GTS than a 7950GT? I misread, the 640MB one's are about $200 more, but I may be able to get the lower memory one, if it's much better for about $70 more.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 30, 2007)

Scythez0r said:


> EDIT: Actually, how much better is a 8800GTS than a 7950GT? I misread, the 640MB one's are about $200 more, but I may be able to get the lower memory one, if it's much better for about $70 more.


Way, way better.


----------



## Scythez0r (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay, I'll get the 8800GTS instead and pay the extra. Now a question about the PSU...

On the specs. it says that the 8800GTS will need at least +12V=28A. The one I have chosen that comes with the case has 2 +12V rails, 20A and 17A. Does that mean that it has 37A? Just something I'm not sure about.

Also, is there another motherboard that could possibly work better with E6600 that I should have a look at?

Thanks for the tips so far.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 30, 2007)

Scythez0r said:


> On the specs. it says that the 8800GTS will need at least +12V=28A. The one I have chosen that comes with the case has 2 +12V rails, 20A and 17A. Does that mean that it has 37A? Just something I'm not sure about.


No, the combined total is less than 37A.

Can you get the case without the power supply? I would get a psu seperately, as the ones that come with cases are usually sub-par. If you need to make cut backs somewhere to get a good power supply, I would suggest getting an E6320 cpu. We can easily guide yuou into overclocking it slightly to make up the performance difference. A 400fsb will net you 2.8Ghz, and you'll likely be able to do that on stock volts and no major temp increases.


----------



## Scythez0r (Apr 30, 2007)

How's one of these for the PSU...

Thermaltake Tough Power 600 Watt Power Supply $170
http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Power/ToughPower/W0103/w0103.asp

Silverstone Element ST50EF-PLUS ATX12V 500W Power Supply Retail $152
http://www.qmb.co.nz/p.aspx?105329


----------



## Wile E (Apr 30, 2007)

Thermaltake looks pretty good. The only thing I'm not sure of is whether or not it combines rails. The max combined total for the psu is 48A, which is plenty, but each rail is listed as 18A. If it can combine them, then it's no problem. My guess is that it will do the job.


----------



## Scythez0r (Apr 30, 2007)

Alright thanks, I just send a question regarding that to them, just to make sure.

Well this is what I got now (which is likely final):

-CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
-Video Card: GeForce 8800GTS 320MB
-HDD: Seagate 320GB Sata
-PSU: Thermaltake ToughPower 600w, +12V(x4)=48A
-MOBO: ASUS P5N-E SLI LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI(not 100% sure)

Just need to find a case, and a DVD+RW/+R and floppy to match it.

A question about RAM though. I've seen some of them have something like Dual Channel Kit in there specs., and I'm not too sure what that is. Would someone please care to elaborate on that for me?

Also, I'm in need of a good cheapish sound card to throw in. And what would a built like this be performance wise, with the latest games, etc.

Cheers.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey nice build man, but I wouldn't go buying a thermaltake psu,  I have had 2 of them and they are shite...  for 150 you could have a ocz or a silverstone!!!  IMO heaps more reliable than a thermaltake one...

otherwise it looks good, I am glad you swapped from the 7950 to the 8800, good choice.

And with your ram just get something which has the micron D9 chips in it as they are apparently the best and can be found in some of the cheaper kits which would also save you money..

To answer your question about the dual channel kits, most ram will come in dual channel kits these days, It just means it has been tested together on a mb and has come from the same batch at the factory, which can mean in some cases a higher compatibility with each other..   Have you decided on the ram yet??


----------



## Scythez0r (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay. I had a look at some other PSU's this Enermax one looks alright.
http://www.computerlounge.co.nz/components/componentview.asp?partid=2423

I'm not sure about it, be cause it says +12V1 & +12V2 = 20A max. Is that 20A each or together?

But for RAM, I couldn't find any that said D9 chips or anything   , but this looks alright.
http://c1com.co.nz/shop/step1.php?number=9823.

EDIT: Also, what would extra would I need in the way of cooling.


----------

